# Scandium B/B's ??



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

i weigh ~140 and have bent Ti square spindles
in the past on my mtb, now i'm looking at 
some of the isis scandium b/b for a road bike
and am wondering how well they will hold up??

will i bend one on a road bike?? i 'ride light'
on the mtb, that's why i was suprised that
i'd bent one of those, so i'm sort of worried
such a light b/b for the road, but of course,
sure like the lightweight that it seems to
offer.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Do you like your teeth?*

They flex and break. If you want light look at a Token tianium or an American Classic. The Token is the better of the two.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOKEN-Ultraligh...itemZ7203333484QQcategoryZ56195QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> They flex and break. If you want light look at a Token tianium or an American Classic. The Token is the better of the two.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TOKEN-Ultraligh...itemZ7203333484QQcategoryZ56195QQcmdZViewItem


Wow
I have not been a weight watcher for the little things in awhile.
Now that bikes are stock at 16.2 lbs like my R2.5 with heavy vista wheels.
I kind of let it go.
But looking at that BB I see a savings of about 45 grams over the FSA & see the price 89 bucks.
What I do remember from the old days  was I noticed it was always about a buck a gram when dealing with the small stuff to save weight.
Like all things prices have risen haven't they? Looks like 2 bucks a gram now... wow


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

joe friday said:


> i weigh ~140 and have bent Ti square spindles
> in the past on my mtb, now i'm looking at
> some of the isis scandium b/b for a road bike
> and am wondering how well they will hold up??
> ...


You know scandium is an aluminum alloy, right? And you know the fatigue strength of ti is pretty close to that of steel, right? And you know how steel and aluminum compare, right? So, how do you think scandium and ti compare?

If you're breaking this much stuff, you're either a) doing something wrong or b) you lied about your weight for your driver's license. Fix (a) with finesse. Fix (b) by riding more and worrying less. Either way, you're not cut out for such light stuff, and should just ride your bike - stop worrying about saving a few grams on something as essential as a bottom bracket. ("In an effort to save that last little bit, I decided to ride my stem with just one ti bolt...")


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

So i shouldn't drill my
water bottle with a hole
saw, like i read about?? 
sh*t.


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

Juanmoretime said:


> They flex and break. If you want light look at a Token tianium or an American Classic. The Token is the better of the two.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TOKEN-Ultraligh...itemZ7203333484QQcategoryZ56195QQcmdZViewItem


i purchased this, and it arrived today, but instead of being 68mm,
it's 70mm.

However, there is no shoulder on the nondrive (left) side cup,
so, i'm assuming it would be ok to use this, rather than wait
to sen d this back and wait to get the advertised 68mm???


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

joe friday said:


> i purchased this, and it arrived today, but instead of being 68mm,
> it's 70mm.
> 
> However, there is no shoulder on the nondrive (left) side cup,
> ...


I am not positive but isnt 70 Italian threads & 68 British threads?
If so it wont thread right? Or is the 68 & 70 just cup to cup width?
Im sure someone who knows will say shortly.


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

flying said:


> I am not positive but isnt 70 Italian threads & 68 British threads?
> If so it wont thread right? Or is the 68 & 70 just cup to cup width?
> Im sure someone who knows will say shortly.


it's working out ok, that place has phenomenal 
customer service. 

the packaging was marked differently.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Cool so are you saying the part was correct
68x108 as advertised? I was curious because I wanted one for my Cervelo too.
Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Ernie is an awesome guy.*



joe friday said:


> it's working out ok, that place has phenomenal
> customer service.
> 
> the packaging was marked differently.


I've worked with him several times ans he's never let me down.


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

yes, he's excellent.

In a completely unrelated story,
from a different seller, 
what should i do about a set of Am.
Classic wheels sold as new 'unaffected
by recall' that turn out to be recalled with
obvious wrench marks on the axel?? i bid 
top dollar assuming they were new, and
now i suspect they've been ridden, since a
few of the nips look like they've been trued
and the brake track wasn't a machined finish,
do Am Classic wheels come new with a 
machined brake track??


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Recent Ebay purchase?*



joe friday said:


> yes, he's excellent.
> 
> In a completely unrelated story,
> from a different seller,
> ...


If so what was the sellers return policy on the auction? If they allowed returns, return them. Most uberlight wheels have brushed surfaces not machined. They don't start with enough material to start machining them down. As far as nipples with marks on them, they could be new, the builder of the wheels could have been ham fisted. Plus, their statement that they were not effected by the recall could also be that they updated the rear hub with the new cam plate and that there would change their recall status. That would technically make it an accurate statement.


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

Juanmoretime said:


> If so what was the sellers return policy on the auction? If they allowed returns, return them. Most uberlight wheels have brushed surfaces not machined. They don't start with enough material to start machining them down. As far as nipples with marks on them, they could be new, the builder of the wheels could have been ham fisted. Plus, their statement that they were not effected by the recall could also be that they updated the rear hub with the new cam plate and that there would change their recall status. That would technically make it an accurate statement.


thanks much, i like 'em enough to keep 'em so it's a done
deal, positive feedback his way goes....


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*American Classic axle marks*



joe friday said:


> In a completely unrelated story,
> from a different seller,
> what should i do about a set of Am.
> Classic wheels sold as new 'unaffected
> ...


I recently bought an American Classic hub (bare hub alone) and it too has obvious wrench marks on the axle nuts. However, I'm pretty sure that the hub was not re-fitted under recall because the recall happened after I received the hubs. I'll also quite certain the hub has never been ridden because there are no spoke marks at all on the flanges, and the there are no cassette marks on the (aluminum) freehub.

I think Juanmoretime is most likely right - somebody at the factory is a little ham-fisted.


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

*why is my heart where my brain should be...*



Mark McM said:


> I recently bought an American Classic hub (bare hub alone) and it too has obvious wrench marks on the axle nuts. However, I'm pretty sure that the hub was not re-fitted under recall because the recall happened after I received the hubs. I'll also quite certain the hub has never been ridden because there are no spoke marks at all on the flanges, and the there are no cassette marks on the (aluminum) freehub.
> 
> I think Juanmoretime is most likely right - somebody at the factory is a little ham-fisted.


ya know, i forgot all about the cassette body, no,
it didn't have a single mark on it, so i guess it
was unused. wow. i was almost an idiot. 
guess i will ask more questions more often..

thanks guys.


----------

